# I need to speak with a Veterinarian



## drew2016 (Jul 31, 2012)

Like many I had to give my dog away when I moved here, I am now regretting that decision. I am a certified CVT that decided to go into another industry then moving here so, I have some very specific questions that only a Dr can answer. 

My dog is a 8 yr old MN 47kg Rottie mix breed rescue that has been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. he is currently on 0.8mg Thyroxine BID. Treatment started just over a year ago and the clinical signs have disappeared. He had some blood work done in Jan and his T4 level was at 4.0mg/dl up from 0.04 mg/dl when he was diagnosed so, as of now his dose is correct according to the RDVM.

Finished with the back ground on with the questions:

What is the availability of thyroid medication in the UAE for canines?

How easy is it to send blood work out to check his T4 levels? I'm sure an IDEXX lab is not down the street.

Considering his age and breed is it really viable to bring him here? He was an abused relinquish at the clinic I used to work at and has been having behavior problems since I left and I'm feeling guilty about abandoning him. I left him back in the states because of his size and medical history did I make the right decision?

Thanks


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Why don't you contact a vets office directly.

I use blue oasis vet in Dubai. I have only had good experiences there and the vets are from Austria so well educated.
You can google their name and I will try to pm you their details anyway. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a vet on Al Wasel Road http://www.energetic-panacea.com/ offering alternative remedies. I haven't used them but they may be worth contacting. I use Modern Vets, also on Al Wasel Road, http://vetdubai.com/. The vet's name is Peter and I have found him to be very good.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The UAE has a list of banned breeds and I believe the rottweiler is in that list. I understand that your boy is a mix but it would be worthwhile to look into that too while contact the vet. 

He must be having a hard time without you being around, poor fellow. I can feel your pain and anxiety too. Hope things work out for you and your dog


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

We left ours behind, having planned all along to bring him.
We chose a place to live with him in mind, too.

At 10, and used to a fully 'outdoor' life on a farm, with the 'door always open' he was never going to be happy restrained on a lead for short walks, with other dogs paraded round by maid's texting as they go.

He's at my parents place - another farm environment, and he Skype's us every week.

I think the younger the dog, the easier the adjustment.


(and i just had to look in at a thread titled _"I need to speak with a Veterinarian"_
I was trying to imagine what animal disease you'd picked up!!
Swine flu, avian flu, mange, need your out-of-control toe-nails clipped....!!)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

My friend had a rottie x here with the same issues. She literally spent a fortune on his medications - the insurance never covered it. She took him with her when she left the UAE, but sadly he didn't survive long - he was about 6 when she had to have him put to sleep as he just had too many complications with it.

Rotties are on the banned list, so not convinced you can bring him to begin with and even if you do, he would have to be muzzled and leashed at all times in public.


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

What are people paying for their dog insurance?
We're looking to bring our Boarder Collie out and looking at costs - my employer asked me to go this week!

We've got tonnes of questions but thankfully I have friends and other colleagues to grill, but none of them have a dog!

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Kinvara said:


> What are people paying for their dog insurance?
> We're looking to bring our Boarder Collie out and looking at costs - my employer asked me to go this week!
> 
> We've got tonnes of questions but thankfully I have friends and other colleagues to grill, but none of them have a dog!
> ...


They don't really offer pet insurance here and when they do, the companies very rarely pay out. We put money aside every month for vet costs instead.


----------

